# More white half moon betta's



## hmboyz

Hi guys! just wanted to share my beautiful bettas. so here are my white hm's that arrived earlier today. :lol:

white hm male #1

















and

white hm #2










and

female white hm












I really love white bettas!


----------



## Loralyn94

They're all gorgeous bettas! I love white bettas, I think there interesting how theyre completely void of all other color. Unfortunately, they never have any anywhere near me, and I'm not allowing myself to by online due to fear of spending way to much money on one.


----------



## hmboyz

they're all worth spending  the only thing about some white bettas from thailand is that they are prone to biting their fins... have you had this same problem with your bettas?


----------



## Devotion

Oh wow!! They are very stunning  Grats on them!


----------



## Leeniex

Wow!! Incredible pair!


----------



## bettaboyshiva

Nice fishies...looked like they were diped in milk! they are like pefectly white


----------



## Salamandair

Oh wow! I never knew white Bettas could be so beautiful!


----------



## TwilightNite

Congratulations on your new fish!  They are just darling! Where did you get them?


----------



## fleetfish

They're absolutely gorgeous! I love whites too, though I've only ever had one true white ... my Lulu, may she rest in peace. Your female totally reminds me of her. Good luck with these beauties <3


----------



## Moshann

I saw a beautiful white crown tail for sale on ebay in the UK but it was a little bit more than I wanted to spend on my very first betta so I reluctantly passed it by. It was absolutely stunning though.


----------



## betta dude

nice fish!


----------



## hmboyz

TwilightNite said:


> Congratulations on your new fish!  They are just darling! Where did you get them?


Thanks! I got them from Thailand thru kit w.


----------



## hmboyz

Moshann said:


> I saw a beautiful white crown tail for sale on ebay in the UK but it was a little bit more than I wanted to spend on my very first betta so I reluctantly passed it by. It was absolutely stunning though.


I saw a gorgeous white crowntail on aquabid but I don't want to spend anymore. Lol mg gf gets mad everytime I buy them pretty fishes. Haha


----------

